# SAMMY



## mJZ (Dec 23, 2015)

When we got him 8 days ago...









A few days later...









Yesterday...


----------



## mJZ (Dec 23, 2015)

10 weeks old.


----------



## Workshop Sauri (Oct 6, 2015)

oh, so beautiful!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very cute, lovely pictures


----------



## mJZ (Dec 23, 2015)

Thank you 

Over 12 weeks old now. A bit of rain did not ruin our day 

I'm still not sure what Sammy's coat will be. I prefer smooth or something between smooth and rough with fairly short hair, but Sammy's got some longer hair in places so difficult to tell. I don't want another Rough Collie


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh he's a gorgeous little boy!!!


----------



## mJZ (Dec 23, 2015)

15 weeks old


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow hasn't he changed in 3 weeks! His long legs, so cute!!


----------



## mJZ (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeah. I love comparing the photos from when he was 8 weeks old with the last one. So big difference.

And his weight almost tripled over those 7 weeks. When we got him he was skinny and underweight 2.4 kg. Now he weighs 6.6 kg!


----------



## patco (Apr 16, 2015)

It's so cute and adorable


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Adorable! Collies by far have the cutest puppies of all.


----------



## mJZ (Dec 23, 2015)

A bit of update.

Sammy when he was 4 months old.... I was very happy with his coat as it seemed more like smooth coat with the exception of his ears.. His ears were up as well..










5 months old.... The last month we enjoyed his both ears to be firmly up.. then he started to lose his puppy teeth and his ears got weaker too. We also noticed his coat got longer in places.










7 months old... end of his teething... past months his ears were up and down, left up right down or right up left down or both down or both up... every day is different so we don't know how it ends. His coat... OH NOES!... I don't think he's a smooth coat... He will most likely be a medium coat.


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

Gosh he's absolutely gorgeous! Looks to have that typical Collie focus! What a lovely lad.


----------



## mJZ (Dec 23, 2015)

Sammy 11 months old. Not a puppy anymore 
He's perfect


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow he's beautiful


----------



## JamieArt (Sep 24, 2016)

He is awesome. I am an artist and did a pic of him for practice. Thought you might like it.


----------

